# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  vi tính 164B Bùi Thị Xuân lừa đảo khách hàng.

## nguyenphuong

Em không biết phải cho topic này vào đâu, mod thông cảm.
Hôm 22.3 em đi qua chỗ vi tính 164b Bùi Thị Xuân quận 1 mua một cái Bluetooth cho cậu trên Daklak, lúc mua nó bảo bảo hành một tháng, em gửi về cho cậu, cậu không cài được vì đĩa bị vấn đề hiện lên toàn những ô vuông. Mang xuống bảo nó xem lại cái đĩa bảo hành, nó cứ bảo chờ tý chờ tý hết đứa này đến đứa khác xem, rốt cục không làm cách nào hiển thị font chữ được. Cái con bán hàng đeo kính béo như lợn ấy nó quay ngoắt thái độ, bảo là có gì đâu, bluethooth xài được là được, còn đĩa thì không cần nhìn chữ mà có mấy cái biểu tượng đó. Nó không chịu trả lại tiền, đòi đổi đĩa khác thì nó bảo không có, còn đổi bluetooth khác tương đương thì nó cũng bắt thêm nửa tiền. Nó bảo đã xài nửa tháng rồi sao đổi được. Trơi ơi là trời, bỏ vào không cài được thì mang ra, còn nguyên đai nguyên kiện, mà xài dc thì đi đổi chi cái đĩa. Em tức quá bảo vậy thôi trả lại một nửa tiền đi, tui không thèm dây dưa với mấy người. Nó sừng sộ kêu là mua đồ rẻ tiền thì phải chịu. Và bảo nói năng cho đàng hoàng (trong khi mình chưa chửi nó câu nào) thì nó trả, con nó không trả làm gì nó. Đúng là vận đen gặp phải phương buôn gian bán lận, lúc mua xoe xoe mà lúc đi bảo hành lại lật lọng vậy.
Pó tay. Em về nhà lúc 12h trưa, bức xúc wá phải lên đây giải tỏa nỳ.

----------


## vthao93hp

Up cái, anh em xem để lần sau đừng sặp bẫy. Thank bác!

----------


## mnhavu

Chia buồn cùng bạn, mong rằng không ai lại gặp trường hợp như bạn
Chúc bạn vui

----------


## cstk235

cái này là "sống chết mặc bây, tiền thầy bỏ túi" ...ôi những chuyện dỡ khóc dỡ cười trong mua hàng và bảo hành phải ko ea, cũng rất cám ơn bạn đã dũng cảm phơi bày để mọi người biết gương mà tránh nha
​

----------


## ta12km

Kinh nghiệm lần sau mua chổ nào quen thôi. Vừa được tiếng, nếu gặp được em bán hàng (_giống con lợn)_ có khi được cả miếng[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG].

----------


## thanhtrang

lần sau tới mấy chỗ nào uy tín mua. đắt tí mà đỡ mất công

----------


## ViệtNet

mình có cách help bạn maybe cài được cái đĩa đó, vì cái blutooth của bạn mua là hàng trung quốc nên đãi driver kèm theo font TQ lun, mà hầu hết các máy ở vn ko hiển thị đc nên chỉ nhìn thấy ô vuông thui, hj` mún thấy đc font chữ cũng dễ dàng chỉ cần cài thêm cái pack langues asia nữa là xem đc hết thui, cái pack đó đi kèm đĩa setup winxp của bạn đó, dùng đĩa đó mà cài thêm vào. còn sữ dụng đĩa driver thì bạn cứ tìm đại trong điã driver đó xem fie nào có đuôi *.exe thì setup nó vào, xong gắn cái cục blutooth vào xem nhận ra thiết bị hay ko, nếu đc là ok... hj` hj` ý kiến đóng góp thui nha, mình cũng ko chắc lắm...

----------


## quan4747

*chài ui*

tui mà bị lừa thế thì tui cũng chẳng biết làm sao -xin chia bùn nhé#-o

----------


## tipi.vn

chia buon nha ban.

----------


## lrocre

Chòy,mí thằng này lừa đảo ghia ta.... bán buôn dzị mà được...sao bạn ko wa bên mí cái tiệm bự bự mua cho chắc ăn hơn...đừng ham mí con nhỏ béo bự lại khổ thân [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## nanivodoi

lên cho mọi người cảnh giác.

----------


## Ricky1990

*Mình cũng vừa bị chơi 1 vố ở Thành Nhân - Ngã ba Bùi Thị Xuân, Cống Quỳnh Y_Y

Số là mua 1 ổ cứng laptop Seagate 80Gb IDE ở đấy, lúc mua mình đòi coi hàng trước, nó bảo ko có hàng mẫu, và chắc 100% là hàng mới. Thui kệ tin tụi nó.

Mua về xài chưa được 1 tháng bị Bad @@.*

*Đem lên bảo hành vào thứ 7 ngày 12/9, tụi nó viết giấy hẹn là 1 tuần sau là 19/9 lên lấy.

Đúng 1tuần sau gọi điện lên hỏi có chưa, chúng nó bảo hàng Bad sửa ko được nên chờ hãng nhập cái mới về, éo mịe =.=. rùi nói là để tuần sau báo liền cho anh. Mình cũng ráng chờ thêm vài ngày nữa.

Đến ngày 22/9 chúng nhắn tin ( keo như mọi ) bảo là có hàng rồi. 

Lên lấy về xài ... 3 tiếng sau Bad tiếp X(. Điên máu, sáng hôm sau 23/9 lên chửi, đòi có ngay hôm nay, tụi nó bảo ngồi đợi xíu rồi gọi điện cho bên hãng.

Vài phút sau kêu mình chờ tiếp 3 ngày nữa, bà mẹ nó, chịu ko nổi nên chửi típ.

Tụi nó cũng đâu có vừa, cự lại luôn mới ghê chứ, giống như lấy được tiền rồi là mặc kệ khách vậy, thái độ tụi nó lúc đó bảo đảm ai bị cũng mún đập tan nát cái phòng bảo hành ra mới sướng tay.

Cuối cùng phải đy về tay ko, chờ thêm 2 ngày nữa, tức là sáng hôm nay 25/9 chúng nhắn tin nói có hàng đổi rồi.

Lên nhận ổ cứng, nói tụi nó test lại ... nó chỉ wa khu kĩ thuật sát bên, đưa cho thằng cha kĩ thuật, thấy nó lo gắn gắn cái j chả thèm đếm xỉa j đến ổ cứng, mình vào hối :"Anh ơi test dùm, có việc phải đi gấp". Mẹ nó giựt cái ổ cứng ra khỏi tay mình rồi nói cộc lốc :" ra kia chờ". 

Sau lần này thề ko bao giờ vào Thành Nhân nữa, em cũng cảnh báo luôn cho các anh chị em hay mua đồ vi tính. Ai biết chỗ nào mua hàng bảo hành tốt tốt chỉ em với nhé.*

----------


## khamnamkhoa

Đây là bài học đắt giá cho nhưng ai ham rẻ mà mua ở những chỗ chuyên bán hàng lậu, các bạn rut kinh nghiệm nhé, mắc hiưn chút xíu nhưng khi mua mình hỏi chế độ bảo hành tốt là yên tâm, quan trong nhất là các bảo hành các bạn ạ.Như em bán máy vittính bảo hành cả phần cứng lãn phần mềm 3 năm luôn

----------


## Nam An Tam

hic, sao ko ra mí chỗ cửa hàng lớn mà mua!

----------

